
Nadella Apologizes: 'If You Think You Deserve a Raise, You Should Just Ask' - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/satya-nadella-apologizes-women-pay-2014-10
======
dozzie
Yeah, and employers are whining that their people are no longer loyal to them.

Companies need to show that they appreciate their employees, but it's hard to
feel appreciated when one feels underpaid. And "just asking for a raise" is
not a solution. It's on the employer's side of to show appreciation, not on
employee's to fight for it after earning with hard work.

Given all this, even the excuse Nadella made is ridiculous.

